# New 23rs Owner



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hi all I just picked up my new Outback 23RS today and look forward to a lot of good camping in it. I moved up from a Tent trailer so this TT is alot bigger. I was a little nerves about pulling it home form Sacramento about 50 miles from home. I was supprised how well it pulled, it was windy and even when large trucks passed I didn't get even a hint of sway. I bought the Equal-I-zer hitch so not sure if it is the reason it pulls so good or not but I'm not going to try it without it.

We have been looking for a trailer for several months now and didn't even know about the Keystone until I went to a show last weekend and that is all they had for TT's. I really liked the Outback trailers and the floor plan but didn't like the white Interior but after looking at more TT's at the local RV stores I found that we really did liked the white after all, it gives it a roomy more comfortable feeling. We will be going camping next weekend and testing out everything. I'm really glad I found this forum and look forward to reading all the good posts.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Verstelle action

Congrats on your new Outback and Welcome! action 
We too upgraded from a pop-up and only accidentally stumbled on the Outback on our first day of looking at TT's. Fell in love the minute we saw it. What a difference from a pop-up...ya think?








So far we've only towed her home from the dealer (about 3 miles) but everything seemed to be just fine. Leaving for our first trip on the 18th...wish us luck!
Have fun and post often sunny

Dawn


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Verstelle,

Another good choice. Outback is the way to go! I was at my local dealers yesterday--he's upped his Outback count tremendously. He said they can't keep them on the lot.

Once again, congrats on your new Outback. Enjoy and post often.

Markby


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Congratulations and welcome aboard. action That's a great TT that you're really going to enjoy. And wait until your first rainy day when you will REALLY appreciate the white cabinets. They really do brighten things up and make it look roomy. Enjoy your TT.

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, Verstelle!* action 
And congratulations on the new Outback!









I was the same way about the cabinets, but my wife liked them straight away. Now, I think they are perfect. As you said they really open up the trailer.

Have fun with your new toy, and with Outbackers. We look forward to hearing of your adventures, and helping you with any problems that may arise!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

action action Welcome to Outbackers.com, Verstelle!!! action action

You travelled the road many of us have from tent to tent trailer to the ultimate, Outback! My friends are jealous and say we're spoiled, but I figure camping in the rain in a tent with 4 kids (at the time) was enough dues to pay!









Enjoy!!!


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Welcome Verstelle action 
Glad to hear the first tow went well!
Best of luck on the maiden camping trip! Enjoy


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome and Congrats Verstelle,

Nice choice with the TT. I'm sure you are going to love it.

Good Luck next week and let us know how it goes.

C-Mac


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

As a fellow 23RS'r I welcome you ...

I know that it was a difficult process getting approved for the 23RS since they seem to only sell them to the most smartest good looking folks -- LOL

We love ours -- easy to tow -- and two queen size beds -- ... plus bunk ...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome Verstelle to the Outback Family
And congrats on the 23RS very nice model

Don


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

HootBob said:


> Welcome Verstelle to the Outback Family
> And congrats on the 23RS very nice model
> 
> Don
> [snapback]120489[/snapback]​


I just read this today another 23rs good choice I hope you enjoy your tt as much as I enjoy mine















Wellcome to Outbackers action

Willie


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

Another NorCal Outbacker! Welcome aboard.


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Welcome to the site and congrads on the new Outback!

Gary


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.









Great choice on the Outback. Please feel free to ask questions.


----------

